# Bent Body..Around tail part.. Help!!



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

My Betta (Plakat) has a bent body.. Around the caudal peduncle part...
What can I do to cure/recover him or make his body straight back?
Please help me out with this.. I am still consider new with Betta fish..
Thanks a lot.. :-cry:

Here are some pictures to help everyone understand my betta's bent body. :-


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Did he come that way? Can you fill out the sticky at the top of this section? It will help us help you!


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1~1.5 litre
What temperature is your tank? room temperature around 25'c and above. (Malaysia is a tropical country so doens't need heater. But I do put light for him)
Does your tank have a filter? Nope
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Nothing
Is your tank heated? Nope, just light.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? I don't know which category is it.. But not the frozen food and not the worms.
How often do you feed your betta fish? 3 times a day. Usually around 8am before I left for uni.. Lunch time or around 2pm.. Dinner time, around 7pm.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 1~2 weeks 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50~70%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Er.. Anti~chlorine...?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? Nope. But I think my Betta is living healthy because he is making bubble. What I read from some article, they said that betta making bubble meaning they are building nest for the preparation of the eggs and that also mean he is healthy. So, I think he is healthy and I don't know why his body is bent.
Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Still the same, aggressive and swimming around. 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Normal. Still aggressive and swimming around. 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 2 days ago.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Sorry, I don't get this question. 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? I am not sure. I just bought it last week.
How old is your fish (approximately)? Have no idea.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....

To me that looks like a deformity/bent spine, however, he should make a great pet and live a normal healthy life...just not anything you can do about it....or it could be the caudal peduncle itself protruding and again not a lot you can do but enjoy him....he should still live a normal happy life with proper care

In 1.5 Liter..that is 0.4gal and pretty small...I would look to upgrade to at least 1gal or 3.8 Liters for long term keeping and it will give you more decorating options too......

In his current container I would be making every other day 50% water changes and 1-100% weekly to maintain water quality.......since you live in a tropical area......I agree, you most likely do not need a heater...25C or 77F is perfect water temp...

He is a pretty fella......


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks... I am about to bent his caudal peduncle for him on the next water changing. LoL... I know it's like WTF O.O Haha!! But after you said he is healthy and nothing can be done.. So.... just let it be =/

I thought 1.5 liter is more than enough for one Betta? I used to keep Betta when I was young with my cousin and friends. We just keep him in a bowl or some plastic container which is even smaller and empty... Does Betta really need those plant or rock inside for him or is it just for the sake of decoration/beauty? We never put stuff for Betta last time.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup. As long as it's not affecting his behavior, he'll make a fine pet. It doesn't look like too bad of a deformity either. I once saw a corydoras catfish in a petstore who had such a bent spine he almost made a U shape, the poor thing. 

Yianyian, the bigger the tank, the few the water changes you'll have to make. In his current-size tank, you'll have to change the water several times a week but in a larger tank, you'll have to change it maybe twice a week for a 9.4 liter/2.5g tank. I think your betta will thrive if you can possibly upgrade him as OFL suggests. 

He has lovely coloring, almost looks blackish green.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bettas can live in small cups but they will thrive and be much healthier in a bigger tank. They don't need the gravel on the bottom of the tank but plants and little caves are good for them because they can hide in them when they get scared. He will be much happier in a big tank and because he'll be happier, you will see him swim around more and be more active.


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

I see.. Ok.. I will consider about getting a larger tank.. Because I am staying in a hostel so my space is kinda limited  Oh.. It is recommended I use round one or a square/rectangle one?
And the plants have to be the real plants or fake one?
I am not sure if the real plants will be troublesome or not...Because they might have some bacteria/worms and stuffs.. 
Here are some pictures of him:-


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok... ignore the Mc.D LoL xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's really gorgeous, such beautiful coloring. The plants can be fake or live but if you're worried about extra work, go with fake. I understand about the limited space, though. Just be prepared to change the water every other day if you can't upgrade to a larger tank. More than anything, your betta will love clean water. And get whatever shape will fit best in your limited space.


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you 
Erm... About changing the water.. What method will be the best?
Do you move the Betta to another tank/cans when washing the original tank or do you scoop up some(50% more or less?) of the water in the original tank and pour in the new water(new water which has already added anti chlorine?) ?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

For water changes, you can leave your betta in there as long as you're not emptying it completely. You can scoop up about 95%, leaving about 3-4 cm for the fish to swim around in. Then just add in the dechlorinated water, making sure it's roughly the same temp as the water in there. That way you don't shock your betta too much. Obviously, when you want to take out all the water so you can wash the tank, you need to remove your betta to another container. Just be sure not to use any soaps or cleaners to wash the tank - use only warm water.


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

Erm... Ok.. If I change to a bigger tank, about 1 or 1.5 gallon like OFL suggested and with all the plants (fake or not) and cave.
In this case, how long do I need to change(the scooping method) my water once? 
And how long do I need to do a complete change of water? I believe I have to do complete change of water to get the sh!t(sorry for vulgar, don't know what word can replace) out of the tank, right? When they all sink under the water/rock which scooping method can't really catch them.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do you mean how long can you go before you have to change the water or how long will it take to actually change the water, like how many minutes?

To get the poop (sh**) out, you can either completely empty the tank and rinse it out, or you can get a gravel vacuum/siphon. Even if you don't use gravel, the vacuum will suck up all the small debris, including the poop. The vacuum is a long piece of clear hose with a little attachment at the end. You stick one end in the water and suck on the other end until water flows through the tube, then you stick the end in a bucket or your sink and let the water empty. Meanwhile you move the end of the tube with the attachment around the tank and the suction will suck up all the dirt from the bottom of the tank, even if you use rocks and gravel. Once you've removed enough water, take the tube out of the tank. You fill up a bucket with the dechlorinated water and pour that slowly into the tank and you're done.


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh.. I meant how long can I go before I have to change the water... And also, how long can I go before I have to completely change the water... I am not sure is it different to you, but I sounds different to me.. LoL


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

In a 1 or 1.5 gallon tank, I'd say you can do a 50% change early in the week like Monday and a 100% change on Thursday. The more water changes the better, though, so if you have the time, you could do 50% Monday and Wednesday and a 100% Friday.


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow... still require a lot of water changing... Ok..thanks a lot.. hehe Will consider getting a big tank..
Oh oh!! There is a question I am curious about.. How much does a Betta selling in western countries??
Lets say, Plakat, Half Moon, Clown ? xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Veiltails are the most common and inexpensive here, selling for about $2-3. Halfmoons are the more expensive and rare, selling for about $12-16. Females are less expensive. King bettas sell for $20 or so and plakats sell for $10-15. These are pet store prices. Bettas sold by those who breed them sell for much more. 

Yup, still a lot of water changes but if you get a gravel vacuum, you'll find that it goes by very fast. I can change the water in my 2.5 gallon tank in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

What the.... Halfmoon is rare? There are all over in my hometown (East Malaysia, a small state which West Malaysia consider we are still a rural area). Zzzzz

Halfmoon & Clown tails are selling at RM12 which is 3.xx USD only... And Plakat selling around RM 5~8 which is 2.xx USD only.. There aren't any Pro Betta player in my hometown neither I am. We just call them(halfmoon/clown) long tail and the short tail which means Plakat. LoL Because of the length of their tails.. Haha!!

I bought mine around RM20 which is only 6.xx USD in Kuala Lumpur because I am studying here (West Malaysia, consider the biggest city in Malaysia and the highest expenses place). That's why there are selling very expensive compare with my hometown..Some even selling for RM90++ (30 USD and above) which this kind of quality, I can get them at RM12 (3.xx USD) back to my hometown. How big the difference is? Actually I feel like they are trying to cheat because the big city people in my country never seen the cheap price Betta. Since they are born, the price for a Betta is that kind of price. Sad for the kids.. =/

What's a King Betta? Is a kind of species or people rate them as King Betta?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

A King betta is a really big betta. They're about 7-10 cm or 3-4 inches. Plakats are pretty rare around the west too. And it does sound like the big city people are being cheated but that's what happens in big cities.


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

I see..! The Giant Betta we called it here... This even worse... The big city here is selling around 46.xx USD for one.. *Slap the cheaters* ==


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do many people keep bettas in your hometown and in the big city?


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nowadays, in my hometown, I don't think so.. Some may don't even know what is Betta.. Because they are busy playing with computer games, PSP and stuffs.. *What kind of childhood is this?* ==
In the big city, I don't think so too...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, technology is taking over. Too bad because fish are much better than computer games.


----------



## yianyian91 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hehe... Yeah... going to visit the pet shop again this friday XD


----------

